# Microsoft Word 2010: Mail Merge: Next Record If Function Loop...?



## LeviathanC (Oct 10, 2012)

Question is....How can I force the Next Record If to be loop-like until the next record's condition is met?

I tried to use this code:

the first label have:
«Next Record If»«AddressBlock»


the second and rest other labels have: 
«Next Record»«Next Record If»«AddressBlock»



Somehow, I have notice that the «Next Record If» function only done once instead of repeat until the condition have met.


Anyone help me out on how to force «Next Record If» to do its work repeated until condition met?


----------



## macropod (Apr 11, 2008)

Perhaps you could tell us what you're trying to achieve? The «Next Record If» field applies to all the data, but trying to combine it with a «Next Record» field probably isn't going to work.


----------

